# Art and Design work needed! Gnosis (Vision of Heresy)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heresy artists, the Vision of Heresy project calls on your talents! 

The original post is here. But I'll reproduce it below for ease of reading. :good: 


And so we come to one of the most important parts of designing any army. The visual aspect, and as such it falls to the artists of Heresy to make their mark. We need design sketches, concepts and idea for the appearance of the Gnosis and the influence they have upon their human allies. 

Below is the concept for the Gnosis as they came to be. 



> During the long journey through the vast darkness between the myriad galaxies, the ship was bombarded by exotic radiations that had never been planned for in the ship’s design. The resultant mutations began to hyper-accelerate the evolution of those living aboard it. In a span of only five generations, the beings that had once been called human were little more than orbs of coherent thought, freed of mortal flesh and brittle bones. After their transcendence, it was decided in the first great consensus that they should adopt a more fitting name than that of their ancestors. They began to call themselves the Gnosis, and in doing so adopted an identity separate from their predecessors.
> 
> The blessing of unending life, as it was first considered to be, had come with a price. Though they would never age nor fade away into the dark void of death, they were also cut off from their world. Unable to touch or manipulate the world around them, for nearly a thousand years the Gnosis wallowed in despair. It wasn’t until one of their numbers gathered its resolve and tested a theory it had regarding its ability to interact with the long inert machines that had once aided the forbearers in their daily lives.
> 
> The experiment proved to be a success, the moment that thought merged with machine and exerted the will to move, the body glowed with new life and new purpose. Machines became an extension of what they had become, vessels that would allow the beings of thought to exist within the world they had left behind. These proxies, as time wore on, became much more elaborate. From the humble framework of utilitarian limbs and bulbous bodies grew elegant figures of metal. The more elaborate the design became, the better the machines seemed to function under their will.


So in essence what we need is fitting artwork to depict their machine forms. Additionally, we need modeling ideas, suitable models to represent the proxy bodies or otherwise ideas to convert existing models to suit. 

I therefore encourage all of Heresy's artists or anyone else to have a go at sketching some ideas. There is no set limit at this stage, so feel free to interpret the Gnosis how you see fit. 

Hefty rep cookies will go out to well thought out ideas. :victory:


----------

